# Canadian CC-130 Pic



## tomahawk6 (18 Sep 2008)

Spotted these two photos of a Canadian CC-130 in Afghanistan.






German Bundeswehr army soldiers of ISAF forces provide security to a Canadian air force C-130 aircraft before taking off from Feyzabad airfield, north of Kabul, September 18, 2008.





A German Bundeswehr army soldier of ISAF forces gives instructions to a Canadian air force C-130 aircraft before taking off from Feyzabad airfield, north of Kabul, September 18, 2008.


----------



## Globesmasher (19 Sep 2008)

Yup, we're everywhere!!!  ;D


----------



## newfin (20 Sep 2008)

Tomahawk6, Where did you find those?  Are there any more?

Nice photos.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Sep 2008)

where's the photos    ???    :'(


----------



## belka (20 Sep 2008)

Combat Camera has some great Air Force pics.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Sep 2008)

The only thing I dont like about combat camera images is that they dont usually have a caption.


----------



## brihard (20 Sep 2008)

I think we can safely describe ze Germans as the masters of LCF.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (20 Sep 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The only thing I dont like about combat camera images is that they dont usually have a caption.



T6, combat camera pictures used to be accompanied by captions however there was a bit of a problem with the french translation on some of them. A complaint was made, IIRC and the site was taken down for some time. The site since returned sans captions.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I think we can safely describe ze Germans as the masters of LCF.  ;D



Oh yeah - he's hot, but grey hair would make him hotter!!

(Sorry, I like salt and pepper ... and grey  ;D)


----------



## newfin (21 Sep 2008)

The thing that struck me about the G-Wagon was how clean it looks.  Every photo I see of a CF vehicle shows it covered in dirt.  The G-Wagon must be used exclusively for airfield security or it might have been washed right before the photo was taken.


----------

